# Tick control



## crhawke (May 22, 2011)

What is the best flea and tick control for Vizslas? We live in a rural development in Iowa and this year the ticks are really thick.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Frontline. Unless you want to go natural. Garlic or Rose Geranium oil are a couple.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

2nd vote for Frontline.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I have heard alot of people say they put garlic capules in their food and they have never had ticks.
I am about to start trying this and prefer a natural method for that sort of stuff


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

Advantix. Buy online and save.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I use Frontline and have never (in the whole two months I've been using it) had a problem. They'll get a gross looking greasy spot right where you apply it for a little while, but it goes away!

I've also heard the garlic works if you're interested in a natural method.

Off topic, but I'm originally from Iowa! I live in the Twin Cities now, though, but I always get ridiculously excited when I meet someone else from Iowa.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We use Frontline Plus and so far so good.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

This past month Copper has gotten ticks using Frontline. Understand he is in the wood and tall grass allot. Most of them have been found crawling on him but a couple did attach themselves.  I'm trying biospot which worked last year and if I still see them little bugger, I'll try Frontline Plus.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We use sentinel for the combo flea & all worm (including heart) protection. Frontline & FL Plus have not been helpful to us regarding ticks.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

kellygh said:


> We use sentinel for the combo flea & all worm (including heart) protection. Frontline & FL Plus have not been helpful to us regarding ticks.


Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## rice8702 (Apr 12, 2010)

We use frontline every month on the 1st and still get ticks. We are in the field most days though. I am also hoping to find a better solution.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper stopped eating the garlic pills.  I need to crush them into his food.  Biospot is much oilier (if that's a word) then Front line, but is has worked well for the last couple weeks.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*From a fellow blogger, Ken, on Frontline and other Tick and Flea Treatments:*
We attempt to stay fairly balanced in our views of changes in what I would consider "normal procedures". For most of us, the advent of "spot on" tick and flea treatments was almost nothing short of miraculous. It worked fantastically well, is easy to apply and in no time at all - fleas were a thing of the past. In that regard, I will attest - I loved the product. Luckily, we haven't had a flea problem in over ten years and have not had a need to use it here..... 
http://www.thedailygreen.com/environmental-news/latest/is-frontline-safe-0318
"The products, including the popular Frontline and Advantage brands, are small vials of liquid pesticides that pet owners apply monthly to the backs of dogs or cats to kill fleas and ticks. The EPA began investigating the products after a sharp rise in the number of pets reported to be sick after they were treated.
The yearlong investigation, conducted by a team of veterinarians assembled by the federal agency, concluded that certain pets – small dogs between 10 and 20 pounds – are most susceptible to the problems, which include rashes, vomiting, diarrhea and seizures.
EPA Assistant Administrator Steve Owens said Wednesday that no products are being banned at this point, but "we’re going to be watching the situation very closely."
Many pet owners who use the treatments think they are applying medication to their pet, but they actually are treating them with potent pesticides, including permethrin, which also is used to kill pests on crops and yards.
"These are poisons that we are applying to our pets," said Owens, who said it is a personal as well as a professional issue for him because he owns two dogs and three cats. "Pet owners should exercise caution."[/color]




... So how do we keep a conservative balance and try to ensure pups from us get the best care. We decided that since it appears the bulk of the cases are small dogs, that it would at least be responsibly prudent to provide this information and put into our contract that we do not wish the pups to have "spot on" treatments until 6 months of age. We feel this is reasonable. "

Rest of article:

http://willowyndranch.blogspot.com/2011_01_01_archive.html

We have been using Frontline now for a couple years with good results.

Happy trails and trials,
Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------

